# I Feel Too Sorry For Him To Turn Him In



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Know this Guy if he goes to the Park and catches a couple Trout he feels he is doing good. Most Locals around here figure if you can't catch Trout in the Park you can't catch Trout. Most time I go outside the Park, hate crowds.

Deer hunting he owns his own property, has a Stand with Bed, T.V. and Kitchen. Has Feeder next to it which is Illegal. He still has a hard time killing a Deer.

rockpile


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Haven't you got enough drama in your life without worrying about whether or not you need to turn in this poor schmuck


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually had a game warden tell me not long ago that if he knew a fellow was down on his luck and shot a deer to feed his family, even illegally, he would help him load it and butcher it if need be. 

Point being, if the guy isn't wasting the deer, there are lot's bigger things in the world to worry about!


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

JawjaBoy said:


> Actually had a game warden tell me not long ago that if he knew a fellow was down on his luck and shot a deer to feed his family, even illegally, he would help him load it and butcher it if need be.
> 
> Point being, if the guy isn't wasting the deer, there are lot's bigger things in the world to worry about!


If this is the case he can get all the Road Kill he wants. As matter fact he called me the last Road Kill offered him. Road Kill is something he is too good for.

As far as poachers I have no use for them after one killed my Dogs.

rockpile


----------

